# Leon is a descendant of Leonberger?



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

People, o got this pics from my GSD Leon, 14 Months and almost 120 lbs and comparing his body with a Leonberger's body seems to me that maybe he could have some bloodline from Leonbergers. What you guys think?


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I think it's possible. I would guess he does have some larger breed in there somewhere. He is a lovely dog, very handsome!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks good. You will never know what blood lines run in him and you will wonder for the rest of his life. Watch the long nails on the rear dew claws. They can bend back into the pad since they don't wear off naturally.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I would look at what large breed flock guarding breeds are prevalent in the area where you got Leon. That probably would give you the best insight as to any potential mix that might be involved.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I think Leon is a good looking family companion. I might be interesting to run the DNA test someday to see what you get. But it is obvious that you love him so even if he is an All Nations Dog it doesn't make much difference.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Leon big boy said:


> People, o got this pics from my GSD Leon, 14 Months and almost 120 lbs and comparing his body with a Leonberger's body seems to me that maybe he could have some bloodline from Leonbergers. What you guys think?


How much is a DNA test where you're from? I'm ready to just pay for it myself


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I cast doubt about his GSD purity in another thread .

A Leonberger -- that is the outside breed that I had in mind. 
It shows throw the skull. General conformation. Straight in front - pasterns , feet ears.

Leonbergers ? Have a great breeder friend who goes to the annual big Leonberger shows 
in europe, brings back pups from Poland , Sweden etc.

I've been an assistant when litters were born, an travel buddy when going to a a vet clinic 
to do an AI -- and been an alternate handler when her stock won more than one category
and needed to be in the ring.

that looks like a black and tan Leonberger~~~


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

What kind of a tail does it have?


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

Nurse Bishop said:


> What kind of a tail does it have?


its tail usually falls, rarely exceeds the height of the slopes. I have some pics for you.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

thegooseman90 said:


> How much is a DNA test where you're from? I'm ready to just pay for it myself


LOL! Just about to post this same reply...get Leon DNA tested already! We're all dying to know!


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

A very impressive looking dog!!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Leonberger is classified as working dog. What are their drives. Can they do protection work,


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

tim_s_adams said:


> LOL! Just about to post this same reply...get Leon DNA tested already! We're all dying to know!


Well, i made a little search here att the Google and i Found a Lab that makes the breed Dna test to found wath kind of breeds are present in the dog.

The test cost is about R$ 450 or approx 130 usd and Takes 45 days.
I Think its more cheap If you send me a kit for get the sample and I send to you guys to do the test in usa. What you guys Think?

I dont Think its necessário but If you want i can send the sample.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Leon big boy said:


> tim_s_adams said:
> 
> 
> > LOL! Just about to post this same reply...get Leon DNA tested already! We're all dying to know!
> ...


 pm me your address and I'll send you an akc kit if I can send one to Brazil. It's just a cheek swab deal


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That could explain the double rear dew claws, though Great Pyranese have them as well as some other breeds.


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

thegooseman90 said:


> pm me your address and I'll send you an akc kit if I can send one to Brazil. It's just a cheek swab deal


Done.


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

One more picture.
Dew Claws are Very caractheristic from Leonbergers too?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I heard those send away kits were not 100% accurate often-on this forum .Place your bets - just kidding. I do not know if you will ever find out if a gsd or a mix.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Leonberger is classified as working dog. What are their drives. Can they do protection work,


lol -- big lazy lugs -- no protection --


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Leon big boy said:


> Well, i made a little search here att the Google and i Found a Lab that makes the breed Dna test to found wath kind of breeds are present in the dog.
> 
> The test cost is about R$ 450 or approx 130 usd and Takes 45 days.
> I Think its more cheap If you send me a kit for get the sample and I send to you guys to do the test in usa. What you guys Think?
> ...


expensive !

here is the diagnostics lab I use for DM , sire/dam verification 

https://vetdnacenter.com


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The sire and dam also have to be recorded for a sire and dam verification test.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It will be a waste of money but I am seriously tempted to send in Deja's DNA and see if she has Basset Hound in her. How can DNA show a breed?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

canine genomic study , which a friend of mine was a contributor to indicates markers specific to a breed 

Ostranders study 
https://research.nhgri.nih.gov/dog_genome/about.shtml
-- https://research.nhgri.nih.gov/dog_genome/canine_genome.shtml 

the canine genome study surprised everyone when there was very little "wolf" in the GSD , which every one thought the connection would be high . Instead the GSD had more DNA linkage to the molossers .

Border collie and malinois were wolf-linked . 

The canine genome 

Where did your dog come from? New tree of breeds may hold the answer | Science | AAAS


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

https://www.google.com/amp/amp.timeinc.net/fortune/2015/06/25/dog-dna-tests. It sure looks like a lucrative business to get into.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

As to the Leonberger connection

Leonbergers were created to resemble a stately male lion to complement the lion in the city's (Leonberg) coat of arms

they are 140 pound LAP dogs - lol .

there are health concerns that you have to watch out for 
high cancer risk --- bone and spleen
some specific polyneuropathy 

the saddest part is they are short lived -- 6 to 8 years.

My friends (Polish?? ) import BOGIE graced the cover of Dogs In Canada monthly magazine when he was 10 years of age --- but that was exceptional -- and what a great dog he was - one of my favourite .


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

140 pounds??? Leon is reaching about 120 pounds at one year, 2 months and two weeks.

Do you guys believe that he can reach 140 pounds yet?

Leon reached about 100 Pound by one year old and gain almost 20 lbs in the last 10 weeks.


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

Hey guys, i am not wanting that Leon reaches 140 or 130 or 150 pounds. Im Just worried If he can reache that weight and still healty as i Think he is right now.

Sometimes i get him to walk behind my motocycle climbing the street of my house and he almost reach 40 km/h what i Think is quite good for a dog with his size.

He doesnt seem fat to me right now as he runs, like to jumps stairs and move Very well.

He runs really like a Lion, with paced but rather wide strokes, wath seems a little funny to me, rs

You Think he could loss some weight to improve his condition?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"Sometimes i get him to walk behind my motocycle climbing the street of my house and he almost reach 40 km/h what i 


that's NOT walking !

get off that bike you -- slap on your running shoes and you WALK some distance with the dog - win win , two
fit customers.

dogs don't do 25 miles per hour --- they CAN do 25 miles , but at a speed that is more like 5 to 7 miles per hour

this is especially important if your dog is a couch potato or yard- No weekend warrior stuff .


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

carmspack said:


> "Sometimes i get him to walk behind my motocycle climbing the street of my house and he almost reach 40 km/h what i
> 
> 
> that's NOT walking !
> ...


Carmem, I usually run with him as you Sad, but sometime i did this in my bike but is rare.

Of course run with him os much more healty to me and Fun also.

Definitly i still a weekend Warriors but i ll try to work some Others days too! Thanks for encourajment!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Leon big boy said:


> Sometimes i get him to walk behind my motocycle climbing the street of my house and he almost reach 40 km/h what i Think is quite good for a dog with his size.
> 
> He doesnt seem fat to me right now as he runs, like to jumps stairs and move Very well.
> 
> ...


At this age and size he should never run that fast, ever actaully. You are ruining his structure if you keep this up. Of course he will try to keep up but he goes beyond his limits. Carmspack is so right: start walking this dog and let him self-regulate the pace. Regarding fat or not fat: run your flat hands over his rib cage and you should feel ribs. if you pet his back, it is good to feel the spine slightly. He turned out to be good looking dog and I love his gentle expression. it's now your responsibility to keep him healthy and be gentle with his exercise; no fast speeds or sharp turns, no jumping ever. How is he getting along with his 'sister'? Know that at this age they both can breed.


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

Very Nice advices wolfy dog. I sureley Will follow-up them. About his gentle expressions you aré absolutly right. A fantatisc temper. Im Very pleased to have him as a good friend, Very loyal and loves to play with my Kids.

Good guard dog too, Very Smart. Always look the way people talks with me. If the talk is normal he ignore but if i dont recognize he stay alert.

Excelent Bud and loves to Jump to Kiss me or play with me.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Sounds like a perfect boy  He is a looker! The easiest dog I ever had that knew when to turn it on or when to just be friendly and love was a boxer mix. He didn't need training beyond sit stay come, and was just..solidly by your side.


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi guys, just for curiousity, i taked this growth expectation for a leonberger Male in another forum and comparing seems to me that Leon is tend to an average Leonberger size.

Its a bit impressive to me that his rate still near 6 lbs/month for the last four months and still not decreased yet as i expected, so i belive that he could be someting between 130 to 140 pounds, what is considered nearly a large leonberger.
Based on that, i start to thinking the maybe is not pure indeed. What you guys Think about It?



MALES (always at the END of the Month)
(Weight in pounds) 
Large Avg Small
Month 4 73 62 55
Month 5 81 75 66
Month 6 88 81 75
Month 7 97 92 81
Month 12 130 115 100
Month 36 145 130 115

http://bigpawsonly.com/index.php?topic=16685.0


Month Leon(lbs) Lady(lbs) 
1 4 3 
4 51 30
5 65 40 
6 71 45 
8 82 53 
11 98 56 
12 105 60 
13 111 60 
14 117 60


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Leon big boy said:


> Hi guys, just for curiousity, i taked this growth expectation for a leonberger Male in another forum and comparing seems to me that Leon is tend to an average Leonberger size. Its a bit impressive to me that his rate still near 6 lbs/month for the last four months and still not decreased yet as i expected, so i belive that he could be someting between 130 to 140 pounds, what is considered nearly a large leonberger.
> Based on that, i start to thinking the maybe is not pure indeed. What you guys Think about It?


Leon big boy, from viewing the posted photos of your lovely dog, it is immediately apparent that he is most definitely not a purebred GSD. But what a handsome boy he is!!! It should not matter in the slightest that he is a mix, as it is this mix which makes him so very special... and handsome!! He sure is a big, _BEAUTIFUL_ dog!!!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Leon big boy (Feb 1, 2017)

Glen, Leon isnt Just a big and beatiful dog. He is Very kind, smart and funny also. I still dont understand a dog that likes to Kiss people and make Friends like him. Even dogs that are angry likes him. Its somewhat impressive too.
As you like him, i got one picture style "looking at you" and dedicate to you. Im sure he wold love to Meet you.


----------

